# Questions about ABTs . . .



## donnylove (Feb 7, 2009)

Making my first batch of ABTs today for a party tonight.  I'm not sure how hearty or brave my target crowd is, so I'm trying them with sweet peppers instead of jalapenos.  Creme cheese, shredded colby-jack, shrimp on half, little smokies on the other half, all wrapped in bacon.  Here are my questions:

1.  Are these supposed to be served piping warm or are they just as good cooled off?

2.  Mine are put together canoe style, with the ends cut off.  I'm worried about the creme cheese melting too much and running out.  What temp should I smoke them at?

3.  Seems like some people just cook them on their gas grills, without smoke.  How different is the taste then? Does the creme cheese mixture take on a smoky flavor?

4.   Last question.  I have hickory, mesquite, apple and cherry available at the moment.  Maybe some pecan.  What's the right smoke flavor for these babies?

I'll be cooking in about 45 mins, so any quick answers would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## donnylove (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks TH!


----------



## rw willy (Feb 7, 2009)

You need to do these with Jalapenos next time.  Your crowd will try them and all will eat them with gusto.
Plus after the cook, the heat almost goes away, almost!
Enjoy them and good smoking


----------



## pignit (Feb 7, 2009)

Rule of thumb is with the Hal Yo Peen Yoze the larger, and the cleaner you get the insides the less heat. Not a perfect statement but more times than not. Also, I lay em down and slice enough off the top to stuff em and clean em with a pit spoon. I don't cut the end off at all. I don't loose any cheese that way.










See the ones on the top row. They look like little canoes. Really works well like that.


----------



## donnylove (Feb 7, 2009)

Has anyone ever done them with sweet peppers? How'd they turn out?


----------

